# cooked shrimp



## crown225 (Apr 30, 2010)

I bought some cooked shrimp and put olive oil on them and some seasoning and grilled them on skewers. they turned out dry and not the best 

any suggestions for future shrimp


----------



## iluvribs (Apr 30, 2010)

how long did u cook them, i never tried them in a smoker yet, always wanted to but when i cook them in the house {I know I know} i cook them hot and short with soy and blackened seasoning


----------



## caveman (Apr 30, 2010)

It sounds like you cooked them too long.  Do you really want to grill shrimp or smoke them?


----------



## ronp (Apr 30, 2010)

Get raw next time and cook till done to taste.


----------



## scubadoo97 (Apr 30, 2010)

Good catch Ronp.  If that wasn't a typo then the problem is obvious.  

Raw shrimp also do well with a short brine.  1/4 cup  kosher salt + 1/4 cup sugar to 1 qt of water and brine for 20-25 min tops.  Brining shrimp give them some snap and crunch.  Good fresh Gulf shrimp don't need much of anything but if you get those cheap farmed mushy Indonesian shrimp brining is a must.


----------



## chefrob (Apr 30, 2010)

what ron said...............


----------



## lownslow (Apr 30, 2010)

I agree with ronp, definitely start with raw shrimp.  If you want to grill get ones that are deveined but still have the shells on.   Garlic, lemon juice, cayenne and evoo.  Couple min on each side.

The best way to do shrimp is to do low and slow believe it or not.  I have done this several times and you guys won't believe how good this is.  Marinade shrimp in garlic, little lemon juice, and pepper for a few to 12 hours. 

Warm up about 50% butter and 50% evoo, enough to cover the shrimp (add marinade too).  A smaller straight sided pan works best.  Then put in an oven or bbq at 200 deg for 25 minutes.  Check at 20 min if your temps go over 200.

Many people will scoff and say shrimp cook in a few minutes.  And they do if done with high heat.  When done low and slow this way they just set perfectly.  The proteins denature completely evenly, the tails are just as tender as the thicker side.  I guarantee that they will be the most perfectly cooked shrimp you have ever had. 

I have only done this in the oven so I don't know if the oil/butter would take on too much smoke if not covered.  Would love to hear if anyone tries with smoke.


----------



## kaiser (Apr 30, 2010)

America's Test Kitchen had a cool idea.  

They peeled their shrimp and put them on metal skewers (so they're able to absorb flavors and are easy to remove from the skewers)

They then mixed up their sauce and put it in a foil pan on the grill to get it hot.
Once it's warmed up, put the shrimp skewers on the grill to start cooking them.  A little bit before the shrimp is done, push them off the skewers and into the sauce pan.  Finish cooking the shrimp in the sauce on the grill.

Like a lot of ATK recipes, it's a bit complicated, but it makes some tasty shrimp!


----------



## ronp (Apr 30, 2010)

I once had a cook at the restaurant that I caught boiling the shrimp for at least 15 minutes. I said what the hell are you doing?  He said trying to make them tender. 

He didn't last long!


----------



## lownslow (Apr 30, 2010)

Mmmmm rubber........

The poaching is of course nothing like boiling since water boils at 212 and in an oven the oil would be closer to 150-170.

I swear ron, you would be impressed if you try this technique.  I have cooked shrimp every way imaginable and this is hands down the best way to do them.


----------



## ronp (Apr 30, 2010)

I'm sure I would.


----------



## hookup (Apr 30, 2010)

Grandfather owned an east coast crab & seafood restaurant and cooked them one way.  He would steam them until the color changes from grey to a white/red/orange.  I've used his technique on crabs, lobstah's, crawdads, and shrimp.

While living on the west coast, we cooked them another way - just like lownslow recommends.  Slow poaching.  Mom use to say its because the shrimp on the west coast are different than the east.

I've cooked them on indirect heat (grill converted to a smoker).  Great way is to skewar them raw with scallops.  Mop with butter, fresh garlic and kosher salt a few hours before adding to a grill or smoker.  Turn on low heat, no smoke until the color of the shrimp are white/red/orange.  Mop every 15 or so minutes with the butter, fresh garlic and kosher salt.

Bottom line, as soon as the shrimp's color changes from grey to a white/red/orange take them off the heat or they will be rubber.


----------



## luvnmt (Apr 30, 2010)

I will tell you what I do. I buy cooked, peeled and deveined shrimp. Melt some butter and add powdered garlic and liberal amounts of Cajun seasoning. I then dump the shrimp into a wok and brush the seasoned butter on them. I do it over a hot fire on the grill just long enough to give them a bit of a caramelized look. Any longer than that they begin to get rubbery. You talk about some kinda good!! I can almost taste it now! Friends rave over them!!


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 30, 2010)

I keep it simple, a little garlic butter, and a sprinkle of "Old Bay", skewered on the barbie.

Now I guess you can buy shrimp from the Gulf already marinated.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	






Bearcarver


----------



## smokin relaxin steve (Apr 30, 2010)

I get them raw rub them w/ EVOO sprinkle the old bay on and put them in a tin foil puch pop some holes in the bottom so the smoke can get at it... mmmmmmmmmmmmmm now i want shrimp


----------



## athabaskar (Apr 30, 2010)

Never, ever, ever, ever buy precooked shrimp. They might have been cooked by ronp's former employee. 

There are lots of good techniques for cooking them, but the most important point is to not go too long. I have access to pretty white gulf shrimp that were swimming yesterday. I like them best by boiling lightly salted water, tossing them in the boiling water, and then taking the pot off the heat. Let them sit for exactly 1 minute and get them into ice water asap. They will have changed color to the opaque white that shows they are done. You can use peeled or leave the shells on for peel and eat. If you want the shrimp for a warm dish add them to the dish last, just before plating. The dish should warm them enough without cooking them.


----------



## eman (Apr 30, 2010)

Just a little FYI.
 If anyone wants shrimp ,I would go out and get them NOW!
 The price of Gulf shrimp may be fixing to go thru the roof .
 The oil spill down here in the gulf off our coast is REAL BAD!
This will affect our shrimping for the next 2 years at a minimum.
 same for gulf oysters and alot of the fish that we all eat.
 I went and bought a couple of lbs for a work lunch tue and went back today and the price had gone up $1.29 in 3 days.
  They have no clue on how or when they will be able to stop the flow of oil into the gulf.


----------



## scubadoo97 (Apr 30, 2010)

I was just going to poke fun at Athabaskar with an oil jab.  In jest for sure as we are worried on our side of the Gulf as well.  If they have a clue I don't think they are telling us yet.  I know it's a lot worse than they imagined.


----------



## eman (Apr 30, 2010)

They are telling us here . i have friends that are on the scene.
 They are scared chitless. There is no one that has ever dealt w/ a spill at this depth. They have no clue on how to stop the flow of oil and they are trying things that have worked in shallow water situations. There is nothing they can do but drill a relief well to stop the flow.
 They are talking about placeing a big balloon over the leak .
 Like a tent that will contain the oil and make it flow to the surface. where it can be skimmed. But it's just an idea.


----------



## meatball (Apr 30, 2010)

This spill is awful. They're saying it's going to be worse than the Exxon valdez. It sucks. I dive and fish the Gulf. They're f#*&ing it all up for oil. A$$holes. Drill baby drill. Yeah, right, but not when it's in your state. The Gulf is a major part of our livelihood in FL. Texas and Louisiana too, I would imagine. Jacka$$es.


----------



## scubadoo97 (Apr 30, 2010)

Heavy seas from the high pushing up the Gulf has kept their hands tied most of today.  This is going to very bad.  Louisiana has already seen environmental casualties as oil is washing up on shore.  It will take decades to repair the damage.  I feel for everyone in harms way directly and indirectly.   This is very sad


----------



## crown225 (May 1, 2010)

Thanks for all the info - I will try the fresh shrimp next time. 

I like the wok idea for the cooked shrimp - are you doing this on the grill with the wok


----------



## mballi3011 (May 1, 2010)

I'm also with rin and get raw shrimp next time. You don't re-heat shrimp


----------



## crown225 (May 3, 2010)

Bought a few fresh ones today, pulled of the shell and pulled the vein out. Put some olive oil on them and put on the grill, they changed color to a pink and tasted much better


----------

